# Gumwood touch ups on Very Old Cool Graining



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I was asked to touch up some Graining in this cool little Bungalow and Grain the Sills... The Owners wanted to keep it As Original as Possible,so mostly touch ups were done. Not sure exactly how old the Graining is ,but I think it's at least 70 or 80 years old.
I find the Best way to charge for touch ups are hourly. This way it allows the Client to choose how Detailed I need to get, and in what areas. I thought the person that Grained this did an Excellent Job... The Book matched Doors looked Great. Just needed to be Refreshed by touching up and Varnishing the Blotchy look.of the paneling.

Anyways , washed down with TSP... Filled gouged holes, and nicks... Basecoated... Then Grained ( touch ups )
Even though I've been in the business almost 40 years... It's Amazing what Two coats of Varnish can do... 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------

